# Connie Chung



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, I am in an off topic mood tonight. I am watching Connie Chung on Jay Leno, and I suddenly realize...she is hot. I mean, she is very intelligent, and she doesn't take herself too seriously, and that is attractive. But what a great looking older lady. Yeah, I have a crush on Connie Chung.


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

Hahaha...that wasn't quite where I thought you were going with that. You could pick worse people, John.
I remember when she was on the nightly news and I always thought she was the nicest looking person, and a good journalist to boot. I was disappointed when she went to cable, as at the time, I don't think my family got that channel. 

I am surprised she's gotten so much flack for her recent performance. I found the whole thing really quite amusing!


----------



## bwester (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree, she is pretty hot for her age. But then again, so are lots of "TV" women.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 28, 2006)

Over here we get the Jay Leno and Conan O'Brian shows 4 or 5 days later on the CNBC - They're just GREAT shows both


----------



## Marco (Jun 28, 2006)

bwester said:


> I agree, she is pretty hot for her age. But then again, so are lots of "TV" women.



She is cute but I wanna see what she looks like in the morning when she wakes upoke: along with brooke burke, jessica alba and many others

Women that wear no make-up, in my opinion, are so much more attractive.


----------



## Marty (Jun 28, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Ok, I am in an off topic mood tonight. I am watching Connie Chung on Jay Leno, and I suddenly realize...she is hot. I mean, she is very intelligent, and she doesn't take herself too seriously, and that is attractive. But what a great looking older lady. Yeah, I have a crush on Connie Chung.



Phrag, she's 60! That's too funny ! How's your granny porn collection these days?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2006)

Marty said:


> Phrag, she's 60! That's too funny ! How's your granny porn collection these days?



What's wrong with 60? Wait until you get there -- you'll see it's not so old.


----------



## bwester (Jun 28, 2006)

Any well paid surgeon can make a 60 year old person look 25. Its all about the benjamins baby!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

You guys are tainting the pristine thoughts I have about Connie Chung. Shame on you. There is nothing at all wrong with a little "Harold and Maude."

I am a diehard Conan O'Brien fan myself.


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

Marco said:


> Women that wear no make-up, in my opinion, are so much more attractive.



that's refreshing!
I find no shoes attractive also....
(not being sarcastic this time!)


----------



## Darin (Jun 28, 2006)

> I find no shoes attractive also....



OOOOOOO Heather... You would love Kentucky...where shoes and teeth are optional oke:


----------



## Marco (Jun 28, 2006)

Darin said:


> OOOOOOO Heather... You would love Kentucky...where shoes and teeth are optional oke:



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Wendy (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Marco....a lot of women think I'm weird because i don't wear makeup. Never did see the point of using something unnecessary. It would take up way too much time for me...not to mention the time it takes to remove it. I've always been lazy that way.


----------

